# wood cutting clothes



## Nate66n1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi everyone this is the first time I started a thread in this section but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I was just wondering what for jeans/shirts you all like the best for cutting. I've been looking all through the web and can't decide which way to go. To many choices I suppose but I do like the carhartt clothing even though it's not made in the USA. So opinions are welcome. Thanks Nate


----------



## Gologit (Aug 8, 2013)

Slowp is our fashion coordinator. She is very knowledgeable about clothes for wood cutting. She should be along soon.

Until then, wear what's comfortable.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Slowp is our fashion coordinator. She is very knowledgeable about clothes for wood cutting. She should be along soon.
> 
> Until then, wear what's comfortable.



What!? She wears pants with suspenders and a hickory shirt. Who wears that kind of clothing?


----------



## KYLogger (Aug 9, 2013)

What works for me is, a good pair of plain leather "logger" boots with a good heel and tread, or corks if not going to be in and out of machinery. Heavy jeans, I have Carhartt, Key and Wild Ass jeans I wear to the woods, stagged off of course! Sometimes I wear hickory shirts, sometimes I don't. Chaps and a hardhat are a must, especially when running a power saw. Pretty much "standard" logger attire. I ganked (is gank a word?) a good deal of stuff from the PNW guys (not only because I have a man crush on em  ) but because I am in the woods all day 6-7 days a week and it works for me too. I figure you need every advantage to stay safe out here you can get. 

This is what works for me.

Others mileage may vary,
Tom


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 9, 2013)

KYLogger said it pretty well. One difference with Wild Ass jeans is their big pockets tend to fill up with wood chips. They're plenty loose and comfortable. Keys, well, I like Keys. If you're on the slim side, suspenders may not be necessary. On the other hand, they do a good job of holding up the fort.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Right now I just wear whatever is comfortable, none of my jeans are double fronts though. I do wear the chaps,hard hat and eye protection when cutting.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

2dogs said:


> What!? She wears pants with suspenders and a hickory shirt. Who wears that kind of clothing?



Purple Crocs...you forgot the purple Crocs.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 9, 2013)

Key jeans are good. Wild ass jeans are holding up good. I have some prison blues on the way to try. The key singles have lasted about 2 years for me working as a welder and cutting wood on the side. Much tougher than carhartts at half the price.


----------



## slowp (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 308579
View attachment 308580
View attachment 308582
View attachment 308583
View attachment 308584


Don't make the faux pas of wearing the special faller suspenders unless you are a faller.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

And no "clip-on" suspenders unless you're over 70 or live somewhere East of the Rockies. The only guy here who can get away with wearing clip-ons is RandyMac... because he's RandyMac.

You _can_ wear clip on suspenders on your chaps to help hold them up.


----------



## slowp (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 308592



A real faller here cutting road hazard trees. He's not certified.  I think he'd want me to tell you that.












View attachment 308593
View attachment 308594


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 9, 2013)

good boots (nearly knee high), pants (key), a shirt (black or blue), hickory shirt if its cold or the sticker bushes are deep, hoody if its colder, spenders, tin hat (not generally worn for fire wood cutting...), and a sneer:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the info, im definitely no professional faller or even a logger at that. Guess I would be a so called weekend warrior but I like cutting wood for our stove here at the race shop. Every once in a while I help some friends out with their land. I was just looking to get a little more durable clothes then a pair of wranglers and a t-shirt. I think I might order a pair of the wild ass doubles and a hickory shirt for in the fall.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 9, 2013)

could just be me but logging is hard on clothes, so i don't spend much on em, thrift store shirts, get my pants new cause the thrift store stuff is never the right size or already wore out.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

Washing them after every use isn't always practical either. If you get enough of the cutting combination...sweat, bar oil, dust, wood chips, another layer of bar oil, some snoose dribbles, a splash of diesel, a little more bar oil, some coffee, a few chocolate smears from Donetto crumbs, still more bar oil, and an additional layer or two of sweat and dirt and diesel they won't wash clean anyway. Ever.

You'd need a new set of clothes for every day of the week if you washed every day! Better to just tough it out as long as you, and the people around you on a warm day, can stand it.

Plus if it it rains those clothes will be darn near water proof and I think the mosquitoes and no-see-ums leave you alone better too.

If your cutting clothes get really funky, and I mean to the point where the wife refuses to put them in her washing machine, just throw them down in a corner of the back porch and let the dog sleep on them. They seem to like that.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 9, 2013)

Had the wifey out last week to shoot some vids and act as a whistle punk, she got all sorts of ate up by the skeeters, they didn't bite me once:biggrin:


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Washing them after every use isn't always practical either. If you get enough of the cutting combination...sweat, bar oil, dust, wood chips, another layer of bar oil, some snoose dribbles, a splash of diesel, a little more bar oil, some coffee, a few chocolate smears from Donetto crumbs, still more bar oil, and an additional layer or two of sweat and dirt and diesel they won't wash clean anyway. Ever.
> 
> You'd need a new set of clothes for every day of the week if you washed every day! Better to just tough it out as long as you, and the people around you on a warm day, can stand it.
> 
> ...



You forgot a little bit of Copenhagen on those clothes:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KYLogger (Aug 10, 2013)

Nah he didn't, that was the snoose reference!


----------



## roberte (Aug 10, 2013)

I prefer on my pants a size larger on the waist, if there to tight you can't move around


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 10, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> Nah he didn't, that was the snoose reference!



Ok, I'm still learning the lingo


----------



## bustedup (Aug 12, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Had the wifey out last week to shoot some vids and act as a whistle punk, she got all sorts of ate up by the skeeters, they didn't bite me once:biggrin:



she must be sweeter than you lol................and together with being sweeter she prob smels nicer to lol..........


----------



## madhatte (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of surplus BDU pants. They're cheap and tough and they dry quickly when you get 'em wet. Nomex is good too if you already have 'em but don't buy 'em otherwise. I don't like to be warm much at all so usually I'm in a t-shirt, even in winter. When it's really cold, I wear a wool sweater. There's this one kind of milsurp wool sweater, I don't know what it's called, it's thin and has three buttons in the front. That's the one I like. I wear 'em til they fall apart and then get a new one. I like hickory shirts, don't get me wrong, they're just usually too warm for me. I pretty much totally avoid raingear. I do have a set of the Filson tin chaps for those really wet days. I have one of the single tin jackets as well, but I very seldom wear it on account of it's too warm. I inherited a set of the double tin bib overalls from the old boss when he retired but I can't imagine I'll get much wear out of them at all. Filson makes really good gear which is totally worth the money.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well I went and ordered myself a pair of wild ass doubles. I hate the shipping cost but oh well. Hopefully ill have them before the weekend.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 12, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I'm a big fan of surplus BDU pants. They're cheap and tough and they dry quickly when you get 'em wet. Nomex is good too if you already have 'em but don't buy 'em otherwise. I don't like to be warm much at all so usually I'm in a t-shirt, even in winter. When it's really cold, I wear a wool sweater. There's this one kind of milsurp wool sweater, I don't know what it's called, it's thin and has three buttons in the front. That's the one I like. I wear 'em til they fall apart and then get a new one. I like hickory shirts, don't get me wrong, they're just usually too warm for me. I pretty much totally avoid raingear. I do have a set of the Filson tin chaps for those really wet days. I have one of the single tin jackets as well, but I very seldom wear it on account of it's too warm. I inherited a set of the double tin bib overalls from the old boss when he retired but I can't imagine I'll get much wear out of them at all. Filson makes really good gear which is totally worth the money.



Wait a dern minute here. That lady from Warshington is always saying things like year-round snow or constant rain or something. And cold, it's always cold. You're not supposed to wear short sleeves cause the mosquitoes are worse than glittery vampires and everything sticks, stabs, or bites. Or so SHE says. I'm moving there!


----------



## madhatte (Aug 12, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Wait a dern minute here. That lady from Warshington is always saying things year-round snow or constant rain or something. And cold, it's always cold. You're not supposed to wear short sleeves cause the mosquitoes are worse than glittery vampires and everything sticks, stabs, or bites. Or so SHE says.



Yeah, well, we're made of sterner stuff here, y'know. It's this cursed summer warmth that makes me grumble.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 13, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Wait a dern minute here. That lady from Warshington is always saying things year-round snow or constant rain or something. And cold, it's always cold. You're not supposed to wear short sleeves cause the mosquitoes are worse than glittery vampires and everything sticks, stabs, or bites. Or so SHE says.



That show is about vampires? here I thought it was about skeeters, couldn't figure out why its so popular


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

The wife beater shirts appear when we get into the 50s. :msp_tongue:

The other parts of the year, I carry spare fleece tops and wear either tin pants or sauna pants over my jeans (carry duck tape to patch sauna pants) a polypro light weight undie top with a light weight fleece over that. Wool can be worn instead of the fleece. If I wore a rain coat, it would be too much sauna clothing. I have a whole closet full of "layers" to wear. Layering is the way to go in this climate.


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2013)

Being from Washington State and having some 35 day's (+/-) without rain (don't tell anyone that) has made those skeeters come out of every were in my part of PNW

The last week cutting up here I had to have all my skin covered and it's been to hot for that and I'm still getting those red welts all over


----------



## bustedup (Aug 13, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I'm a big fan of surplus BDU pants. They're cheap and tough and they dry quickly when you get 'em wet. Nomex is good too if you already have 'em but don't buy 'em otherwise. I don't like to be warm much at all so usually I'm in a t-shirt, even in winter. When it's really cold, I wear a wool sweater. There's this one kind of milsurp wool sweater, I don't know what it's called, it's thin and has three buttons in the front. That's the one I like. I wear 'em til they fall apart and then get a new one. I like hickory shirts, don't get me wrong, they're just usually too warm for me. I pretty much totally avoid raingear. I do have a set of the Filson tin chaps for those really wet days. I have one of the single tin jackets as well, but I very seldom wear it on account of it's too warm. I inherited a set of the double tin bib overalls from the old boss when he retired but I can't imagine I'll get much wear out of them at all. Filson makes really good gear which is totally worth the money.





The shirt you might be talking bout over here called a norgie lol and they are very light and very warm ........they were developed guess where lol .......Norway lol


Yup slowp you right layers are the way to keep warm etc........better by far than wearing one thick sweater etc......and natural fibres do hold heat better than man made imo but they ain't as fashionable or have the "Buzz Word" names loland we all know some like to wear branded clothing lol...................me I wear what I got and juss get on with it lol


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 13, 2013)

Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?


----------



## bustedup (Aug 13, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?



I do to lol...........ifn ya take care of ya feet they'll take care of you


----------



## roberte (Aug 13, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?



only if your feet are hot...

no more odd than me having 2 spare bar nuts in my pocket...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

like madhatte i am always hot so i tend to dress light. january i break out the long jons and add a wind proof fleese jacket. i can't wear wool and i have found fleese to be very durable. i get several years out of um and then they get thread bare not ripped. can't stand carhart stuff, can't move in it.


----------



## El Quachito (Aug 13, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?



I dunno, I wear'em too, all year long.


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Depends on the temps, I've been known to wear shorts under my kevlar chaps in warmer temps. Mostly, jeans and a hoodie though, but I am a michigan boy, so hoodie and shorts are not uncommon..................and some skeeter spray!:msp_w00t:


----------



## chaikwa (Aug 13, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Key jeans are good. Much tougher than carhartts at half the price.


I'll sure agree with that! I've been wearing Carhartt double fronts since I was 14, (prob'ly the same ones!) but lately it seems like they wear out real quick. I tried Keys and they seem a little tougher but like you said, they're half the price too. I don't mind them wearing out as much if they're that much cheaper. Not only that but the Keys side leg pockets are more useable to me. The left one is a little larger than the Carhartts and my phone fits in there a lot nicer. And the right one is a little more shallow than the Carhartts and I don't have to dig around for my pipe. 



056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?


Nope, I do too.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 13, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?



I wear over the calf Rocky wool socks from Bailey's. They also help keep my leg veins where they belong. Well sorta anyway.


----------



## KYLogger (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't wear wool socks even in the winter. My feet sweat like crazy! You can ask my wife, when I take off my boots it definitely is an odifiorus (sp?) experience! Unless I an relegated to skidder duty (god forbid) or building roads with the dozer. Then my feet freeze. I did get some "lifetime" guarantee heavy socks from Bass Pro, and they are pretty nice. The bonus being, they wear out, they replace em free (minus shipping, etc....) so probably not a great deal but what the hey.......

On a side note anybody got any caulk boots they would be willing to part with at a "bargain" price???  Size 9 d or e???????


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> I can't wear wool socks even in the winter. My feet sweat like crazy! You can ask my wife, when I take off my boots it definitely is an odifiorus (sp?) experience! Unless I an relegated to skidder duty (god forbid) or building roads with the dozer. Then my feet freeze. I did get some "lifetime" guarantee heavy socks from Bass Pro, and they are pretty nice. The bonus being, they wear out, they replace em free (minus shipping, etc....) so probably not a great deal but what the hey.......
> 
> On a side note anybody got any caulk boots they would be willing to part with at a "bargain" price???  Size 9 d or e???????



About the best thing you can do is buy a boot dryer and use it every night. Every month or two mix up a strong solution of baking soda and water and pour it in your boots to the top. Let it sit for 5 minutes then pour it in the other boot. Then onto the boot dryer. Of course foot powder sounds like a good idea too. Desenex or the like.


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?


not at all. wool breaths good. try to wear things that will let air around me body . i don't like it if it's over 50/ 60 degrees. the colder the better "with in reason" for me. and double fronts to try and keep the pokies out of me leggs.


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2013)

2dogs said:


> About the best thing you can do is buy a boot dryer and use it every night. Every month or two mix up a strong solution of baking soda and water and pour it in your boots to the top. Let it sit for 5 minutes then pour it in the other boot. Then onto the boot dryer. Of course foot powder sounds like a good idea too. Desenex or the like.



gold bond here. just don't load your boots up to much with it. the goldbond makes your feet feel cool when you sweat.


----------



## Spots (Aug 14, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> I can't wear wool socks even in the winter. My feet sweat like crazy! You can ask my wife, when I take off my boots it definitely is an odifiorus (sp?) experience! Unless I an relegated to skidder duty (god forbid) or building roads with the dozer. Then my feet freeze. I did get some "lifetime" guarantee heavy socks from Bass Pro, and they are pretty nice. The bonus being, they wear out, they replace em free (minus shipping, etc....) so probably not a great deal but what the hey.......
> 
> On a side note anybody got any caulk boots they would be willing to part with at a "bargain" price???  Size 9 d or e???????



Baileys has Red Dawg Caulks on sale for $155 in some sizes.

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2013)

paccity said:


> gold bond here. just don't load your boots up to much with it. the goldbond makes your feet feel cool when you sweat.



Gold Bond is a good product and I use it sometimes. However when your feet stink a Desenex like product rubbed in firmly removing soft skin is better. Keep everything dry as much as possible. As a PHD I have studied the effects of different types of socks and footwear in certain various working conditions.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2013)

change sock.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 14, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> I can't wear wool socks even in the winter. My feet sweat like crazy! You can ask my wife, when I take off my boots it definitely is an odifiorus (sp?) experience! Unless I an relegated to skidder duty (god forbid) or building roads with the dozer. Then my feet freeze. I did get some "lifetime" guarantee heavy socks from Bass Pro, and they are pretty nice. The bonus being, they wear out, they replace em free (minus shipping, etc....) so probably not a great deal but what the hey.......
> 
> On a side note anybody got any caulk boots they would be willing to part with at a "bargain" price???  Size 9 d or e???????



Wool will treat you better than cotton if your feet sweat. I can wear wool for literally weeks soaking it every day and it still smells like what I think resembles dry cleaning. Cotton treated that way will grow appendages and crawl away unless it gets Bob's description of proprietary waterproofing ingredients haha. Wool and silk are both amazing fibers on a microscopic level. Id take a wool over sauna clothing as Slowp calls them any rainy day. Although if you have sauna clothes full of holes, wearing them over wool can work very well. All the holes make for good ventilation. 
And plus 100 on the boot dryer, invaluable.


----------



## KYLogger (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys,

1. Bailey's sold out of my size three days ago!

2. I am a firm believer in wool, and all of its amazing properties and utilize it when needed (no rain gear for me in winter, just wool)

3. Boots go on a dryer every night!! It's a must......(this is simply the most amazing thing ever invented!!!!) I was a skeptic when I first got it a few years ago......

4. I will try the baking soda and water idea. The Gold Bond (which I love for various other, unmentionable reasons) cakes up on my feet too bad, and other boot powders cake up in my boots and make an even worse stinky, nasty, almost cru stecean ( Is that a word) type of FUNK! I like to call it the "East Ky. Foot Rot"

5. Thank you slowp, I change my socks at least once a week!!!


----------



## Spots (Aug 14, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> 1. Bailey's sold out of my size three days ago!
> 
> ...



Try this for foot powder. I used this method while I was in the military and still do it today, and it doesn't bunch up

Fieldcraft Tips: Foot Powder Bag


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think suspender pant affiliation was properly covered pants should hang from suspenders so chips and twigs won't get stuck in your waist band and you get flow thru ventilation.
A note about Washington weather it's raining today and the amount of rain we get is intentionally understated. If we told how much it actually rains nobody would believe us. We did have 3 good dry days this summer. Usually summer's on a Wednesday this year it lasted monday Tuesday Wednesday those high 50s days were some real barn burners.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2013)

If you get enough mold, moss and mildew on your feet, you don't need no stinkin' socks. Or foot powder.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 15, 2013)

I find the mildew itches a bit when it gets between the toes, and I get those shelf fungi things growin on my big toe and the backs of my heels, is that normal?


----------



## Saddle Mander (Aug 20, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?



NO!!! 

(My kids say it is, but.... NO!!!)


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 21, 2013)

I received a pair of black Wild Ass pants from Bailey's today. I am in the second week of a month long job so the pants will see some serious use. Knowing Wild Ass jeans they are cut long but my biggest concern is how well the dye holds up. In addition I bought a new pair Bailey's suspenders. They are much better than the old style, both wider and stronger, more like Welch.


----------



## Garmins dad (Aug 22, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Big socks. I wear thick wool socks year round.. is that odd?



I hope you wear more then just socks... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## KYLogger (Aug 22, 2013)

I just ordered some new Baileys house brand 'spenders too. I ordered 3 more pair of Wild Ass dbl fronts for this winter, but just couldn't bring myself to get the black ones. I hemmed and hawed for a while on it for a while though. Also ordered a pair of Hoffman caulks, they are "closeout" seconds but the price was right and we will see how they hold up.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 22, 2013)

I got my wild ass doubles on Monday, had to cut some off the legs. I'm surprised how comfortable they are after washing. Now just need to put them through hell


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Aug 22, 2013)

Whenever my boots get really smelly I place them in the freezer over night. No more stinky boots.


----------



## slowp (Aug 22, 2013)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Whenever my boots get really smelly I place them in the freezer over night. No more stinky boots.



But what does the freezer smell like?


----------



## Gologit (Aug 22, 2013)

2dogs said:


> I received a pair of black Wild Ass pants from Bailey's today. I am in the second week of a month long job so the pants will see some serious use. Knowing Wild Ass jeans they are cut long but my biggest concern is how well the dye holds up. In addition I bought a new pair Bailey's suspenders. They are much better than the old style, both wider and stronger, more like Welch.



Let us know how those black WA work out. My old black Keys are about done for.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Let us know how those black WA work out. My old black Keys are about done for.



Will do. I sure hope they don't make my butt look big.:msp_tongue:


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 23, 2013)

slowp said:


> But what does the freezer smell like?



He's a Marine. He just eats what is put in front of him in 3 minutes. No time to smell the food.


----------



## slowp (Aug 23, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Will do. I sure hope they don't make my butt look big.:msp_tongue:



Black is known for making butts look smaller. Just don't wear lighter colors. 

You can wear them in New York City where they like black. Be sure to also take a little black dress.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 23, 2013)

slowp said:


> Black is known for making butts look smaller. Just don't wear lighter colors.
> 
> You can wear them in New York City where they like black. Be sure to also take a little black dress.



Uh... Thanks?


----------



## Gologit (Aug 23, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Uh... Thanks?



You going to the Rim fire?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You going to the Rim fire?



No, I'm not registered with USFS. Besides I'm working solid for the next 3 weeks. These fires close to home always seem to happen during our annual 6 week veg management project. After that I'm up for it. Cody will be back from the Marines around the 7th of September and I prefer to work with him. I turn down any hazard falling where only 1 man is hired.


----------



## madmarksolomon (Sep 4, 2013)

gologit said:


> washing them after every use isn't always practical either. If you get enough of the cutting combination...sweat, bar oil, dust, wood chips, another layer of bar oil, some snoose dribbles, a splash of diesel, a little more bar oil, some coffee, a few chocolate smears from donetto crumbs, still more bar oil, and an additional layer or two of sweat and dirt and diesel they won't wash clean anyway. Ever.
> 
> You'd need a new set of clothes for every day of the week if you washed every day! Better to just tough it out as long as you, and the people around you on a warm day, can stand it.
> 
> ...



outstanding...


----------

